# Commercial



## DrakesFarm (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone here own a commercial Dairy herd? I would love to have you start a thread and treat it kind of like a diary, so that I can read it and have something to do during math class! Or if you arnt a commercial dairy I would still like to like to read those too!


Hi, I have one dairy doe right now, she is a Lamancha, and I have meat goats, and nigerians, which I guess are milk goats, but my new doe blows them out of the water


----------

